
Japanese Humanoid Robot Can Keep Its Balance After Getting Kicked - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/japanese-high-power-humanoid-robot-hrp3l-jsk#.T6kZb1TDts8.hackernews
======
drstrangevibes
I made something with similar qualities: see my prototype
<http://tinyurl.com/cgayg87>

